# Boot Animations w/sound?



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Why is only one group/team/dev using boot animations with sound? Is it possible to get some made that can be used with any rom? Or do they need to be built in coding somehow? Obviously if Team BAMF can do it, it is a possibility.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Because its annoying as hell. LOL but seriously, its not a standard feature so devs would have to take time to work it in which isn't that necessary for a 20 second sound to go along with a booting device.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Because its annoying as hell. LOL ...


Nail on the head


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

I believe it needs to be enabled in the kernel.

I'm not a fan of them tho. They will probably just slow down the boot process.

Plus, my phone is almost always on silent.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I still remember when I got my TBolt, took it into the office, and rebooted it. Never got so many strange looks in my life.


----------



## gnex0422 (Mar 5, 2012)

Lol that sounds like something that would happen to me!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

On the Droid X (and D3, etc) it was as simple as editing the text config file within the boot animation - comments were already there explaining it. I'm not sure if this was just a Moto only or Android in general though.


```
<br />
# 540 wide, 960 tall 15 frames per second<br />
540 960 15<br />
<br />
# p means we're defining a part<br />
# first number is repeat count, 0 means infinite<br />
# second number is delay in frames before performing the next part<br />
# so if you are playing 15 frames a second 15 would be... one second<br />
# string defines the directory to load files from<br />
# files will be loaded in order but names don't matter<br />
<br />
# s defines a sound for a part<br />
# sounds will be loaded from /system/media<br />
# oggs with loop points will loop automatically<br />
# only one sound will play at a time<br />
# timing is driven by the part, not the sounds<br />
# if you want no sound, leave blank<br />
<br />
# droid<br />
p 1 7 01_droid<br />
s Droid.ogg<br />
<br />
# eye<br />
p 1 0 02_eye<br />
<br />
# eyeloop<br />
p 0 0 03_eyeloop<br />
```


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I still remember when I got my TBolt, took it into the office, and rebooted it. Never got so many strange looks in my life.


Yup lol the damn thunder sound. How awful and useless that was!


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I still remember when I got my TBolt, took it into the office, and rebooted it. Never got so many strange looks in my life.


I had this happen with my droid Charge. It basically sounded like a Verizon commercial coming from my pocket.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

You think the tbolt was bad? Before I rooted my r2d2 it had r2 making his weird squeaky noises on boot up. Loud as shit.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Barf said:


> You think the tbolt was bad? Before I rooted my r2d2 it had r2 making his weird squeaky noises on boot up. Loud as shit.


Lol, that would be annoying as hell. I know first thing I did after rooting my TB was removing the god awful boot sound.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Lol, that would be annoying as hell. I know first thing I did after rooting my TB was removing the god awful boot sound.


^ This!!!!!!!


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow it looks like I'm in the minority then. I like em. The only rom I ran on my DX that could play boot sounds was MIUI. I used to love changing it all the time. I guess that's why it probably won't happen on the GNex cause no one likes it.


----------

